

Evans, et al. v. Linden Research, Inc., et al. - danso
http://www.secondlifesettlement.com/hc/en-us

======
JoeAltmaier
Really? Settlement for virtual goods? So everybody, take special care that
people don't use your website to bid on imaginary goods you control, else you
can't take it down without compensating them.

